# Lamb chops.



## pc farmer (Aug 21, 2016)

Wife was mad I made lamb chops without her last time.   So my second time ever cooking these, she was home...

Seasoned with a rub she loves and a course steak seasoning for me.



Beautiful evening after the heavy rain quit.



On the kettle with the vortex.



These little things don't take long.  The rest of dinner wasn't ready yet so I foiled them on a plate.     Over done bit still tender and tasted great.


----------



## b-one (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks tasty! Nice view!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2016)

The chops look fantastic!

The whole meal looks delicious!

Nice view too!

Point!

Al


----------



## joe black (Aug 22, 2016)

Those really look good, Adam.  I've never done any lamb, but I really like it.  Thanks for the pics,  Joe.  Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 24, 2016)

Awesome cook !  Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 24, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome cook !  Thumbs Up



Thanks buddy.


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2016)

Lovely lamb for the Missus is a smart move!

Disco


----------



## gary s (Aug 28, 2016)

I love Lamb Chops   Those Look Great Nice Job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 28, 2016)

Disco said:


> Lovely lamb for the Missus is a smart move!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 28, 2016)

gary s said:


> I love Lamb Chops   Those Look Great Nice Job
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks Gary.    The wife and I loved them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2016)

Don't know how I missed this so long, but it looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never had Lamb, but I'm sure I'd love it !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yours looks mighty Tasty, Adam!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't know how I missed this so long, but it looks Great !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear.   

To bad they are 7.99 a lb.    But in my eyes they are worth it.   We may not have a lot of money but I make sure we eat well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice! Could not have done better myself. Great choice of sides...JJ


----------

